# Capturing Laos Poet Uses Impromptu Poems To Paint Landscapes Of Neighbouring Countries (Bangkok Post



## Neutral Singh (Jul 14, 2005)

Somewhat like a butterfly, Naovarat Pongpaiboon moves from one beautiful place to the next, in search of inspiration. Along the way, he turns his impressions into poetry.

*http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/search/buddhism/SIG=124o69f0q/*http%3A//www.bangkokpost.com/en/140705_Outlook/14Jul2005_out51.php*


----------

